# Streetlife



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Does anyone else use this free website? I find it very helpful and informative.

https://www.streetlife.com/

You put your local area in to it and get any postings by people around you. We sourced an excellent roofing contractor from recommendations on there after I posted a plea for some. Have been able to help some people out too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> Does anyone else use this free website? I find it very helpful and informative.
> 
> https://www.streetlife.com/
> 
> You put your local area in to it and get any postings by people around you. We sourced an excellent roofing contractor from recommendations on there after I posted a plea for some. Have been able to help some people out too.


We've used sites like "My Builder" etc, but to be honest, you are trusting the comments of people you don't know, who may be stooges of the person being recommended, and you can't trust people you get round to do estimates either, none will tell you that they will do a bad job, annoy your neighbours by blocking their drive, not turn up some days, empty concrete mixers into the garden and generally do a bad job and leave you skint and in a mess.

You're far better talking to your neighbours or family, or watching firms do work locally.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Joined, searched my postcode, might as well have been on the moo. NOTHING 

Dick


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I signed up to my local streetlife but not a great deal of activity on it, the occasional request for a reliable builder etc or news of local event but not really that great a website but unless lots of local folk sign up, it never will be that good.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nobody on ours either. Mind you they still consider computers Witchcraft in Teesdale.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The local one around here is very active. I managed to find someone locally who retrimmed a whole motorhome for £250* and did a really good job.

*I supplied the material bought from Dunelm for £25.

It isn't just for recommendations on tradespersons the local one is good for information on local events/services. It also has a very active and useful"Lost and Found" thread that has reunited lots of people with lost items.

As with so many things, it is what users make it.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

We are on our local site and it can be quite useful to find out what is going on. We are less attracted to recommendations of service providers though because we don't trust all the reviews and people have to be careful what they post.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes been on our local site for a while now and have found it active and useful for bits and pieces of local info.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to see there are some who find it useful. As has been said, it is only as good as the members make it. Bit like here really  We usually trust what other members post on here don't we? 


Fascinating thread on our local one about the history of one of the former pubs in the village. Some new people have bought it and want to know its history. Lots of stories about local life years ago are coming out


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> We usually trust what other members post on here don't we?


At your peril > >

A lot of advice on here is very good of course, but I give advice or help a lot, and I'm sometimes proved to be either out of date or just plainly wrong, but I'm an expert in nothing, just done a lot of stuff as I'm interested in all manner of things.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

An Example of current topics here...

  














 *Ted and Judith H* 
* Christmas Ukuleles
*
    *Colin T* 
* Soldering and headphones *
2 new comments  *Andy B*,  and  *Colin T* 









   
















 *Babs W* 
*  Handyman needed *
4 new comments  *Babs W*, *Mike B*,  and  *Chris T* 








   
















*Sarah L*
*Merry christmas *
1 new comment  *Evelyn P* 








   
















 *Kathleen L* 
*Washing Machine Repair *
2 new comments  *Kathleen L*,  and  *Lynn T*


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its a good idea but like a forum it needs feeding to make it work. I think its very hard to get memberships up to a certain level to make it workable.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Well with sweet FA anywhere near me I shall not be logging on again soon.

Dick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pretty much our entire parish is on an email list. That works quite well. I flogged a load of referb computers to my neighbours that way.  Also good for asking for plumbers etc. Difference is everyone reads an email but wouldnt probably bother to login to a local site or forum.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The thing about email lists is that anyone new to an area may not know about it for quite a while. This means that they cannot access local knowledge when they need it. This is where Streetlife comes into its own. 
Another thread on ours was from someone looking to move to the area. They wanted peoples' opinions on the area including schools, doctors, community spirit etc. It was lovely reading all the positive comments about our area


----------

